# Henry Smith on the duty of kings to worship God the Son



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 12, 2021)

I cannot set this forth in any plainer speech than David hath done in this short saying, ‘Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and so you perish in the right way,’ Ps. ii. 12. By which speech the prophet teacheth, that God cannot be honoured by any other means than by that which Christ his Son hath taught, who saith himself in the fifth of John, ‘He that honoureth the Son, honoureth the Father; he that dishonoureth the Son, dishonoureth the Father.’

So that he meaneth in this place, that if you worship not the Son as he hath commanded, then you dishonour him; if you dishonour him, then you anger him; if you anger him, he casteth you off; if he casteth you off, then you err from the right way; and if you err from the right way, then you perish. For the avoiding whereof, all godly magistrates have had a special care to meditate in the law of the Lord; such were Moses, Joshua, David, Solomon, Asa, Jehoshaphat, Hezekiah, &c. Of whose good example God grant all godly magistrates to make good use.

For the reference, see Henry Smith on the duty of kings to worship God the Son.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------

